# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Λέτε να γίνω ... κοκατιλο-γιαγιά..? =)

## marlene

*Καλησπέρα!

Η Coco και ο Ginko αποφάσισαν να δοκιμάσουν για άλλη μία φορά να γίνουνε γονείς..! Ε.. και αν αυτοί είναι οι γονείς, εγώ μελλοντικά θα είμαι μία χαρωπή.. χαζο-γιαγιάκα! =))  Δίσταζα λιγάκι να ανοίξω θέμα, γιατί η προηγούμενη αναπαραγωγή τους μέσα στο κατακαλόκαιρο δεν πήγε καλά.. Έλα όμως που τα αυγά έρχονταν το ένα μετά το άλλο..! Έχουμε φτάσει αισίως στα 6, ελπίζοντας ότι δεν θα αυξηθούν άλλο...! Από εβδομάδα περιμένουμε να σκάσει μύτη το πρώτο μικράκι!  

Κατά τα άλλα οι μέρες περνάνε πολύ ήρεμα! Το γραφείο μου είναι δίπλα στη φωλίτσα τους και έχω την αίσθηση ότι τα πουλιά νιώθουν πολύ άνετα και ότι με εμπιστεύονται! Σαν να είμαι ένα... μεγαααάλο μέλος της παρέας που προσέχει τη φωλίτσα τους μαζί τους! Η φωλιά που τους έφτιαξα αποδείχθηκε πολύ άνετη κ αυτό με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα αφού τα κοκατιλάκια περνάνε αρκετές ώρες εκεί μέσα.. Χάρη στις τρύπες που περιέγραψα και στην κατασκευή, έχει άφθονο φως και.. μπορώ να παρακολουθώ τη διαδικασία! Η καλύτερη μου είναι να χαζεύω τον Ginko να γυρίζει προσεκτικά ένα ένα τα αυγά..! Επίσης κάθε φορά που όταν γεννιόταν ένα αυγό, ο Ginko έσκυβε δίπλα του και του τραγουδούσε... Χωρίς πλάκα! Αυτό το κοκατίλ έχει αποδειχθεί μέχρι στιγμής συγκλονιστικός πατέρας.. Το πρωί κλωσά εκείνος με μικρά διαλείμματα για φαΐ κ τουαλέτα, ενώ τα βράδια η.. μέλλουσα μάνα! 

η φωλιά

 





δύο κοκατίλ περιμένουν τα μωρά τους..  :happy:

 


Τα αυγουλάκια!!

 


Την ημέρα η Coco συνήθως κοιμάται στην αγαπημένη της πατήθρα ή στην είσοδο της  φωλίτσας. Γενικά δείχνει αρκετά κουρασμένη κ έχει όρεξη μονάχα για φαγητό, ύπνο και ελαφρά χαδάκια στο τσουλούφι..


 





Ο πατέρας πάλι είναι μέσα στην τρελή χαζοχαρά! (ε, είναι και 4 χρόνια νεότερος...) Όταν είναι μέσα στη φωλιά το παίζει απειλητικός πατέρας κ δεν θέλει κ πολλά πολλά..  Κατά τις 7 το βράδυ όμως που βγαίνει από τη φωλιά είναι τρεις λαλούν και δυο χορεύουν..!!! ...Βασικά προσπαθεί να αναπληρώσει όλες τις βλακείες τις ημέρας......  

http://s1216.photobucket.com/albums/...elfather_1.mp4

http://s1216.photobucket.com/albums/...elfather_2.mp4*

----------


## mitsman

Τι ομορφα που ειναι?????Δειχνουν τοοοοσοοοοο ηρεμα!!!!
Να τα χαιρεσαι...ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!
Ειχα ακουσει για τις φωλιες που φτιαχνεις τωρα τις ειδα κιολας!!χα χα χα...τελειες!!!
Αντε με το καλο και μικρουλια!!!

----------


## douke-soula

αχ μπραβο τα μωρακια σου. θα γινουν γονεις :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030: 
μπραβο μπραβο αντε με το καλο να τα δεχτεις τα τσουλουφακια  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Με το καλό τα μικρά.Καλά τα ποστ σου είναι απίστευτα ολοκληρωμένα με τις φωτογραφίες.Ειδικά η κοντινή φατσούλα τέλεια.* :rollhappy:

----------


## vagelis76

Απίστευτη παρέα είσαστε σε εκείνο το σπίτι!!!!!!Απολαυστικό το θέμα σου και θέλουμε ευχάριστες εξελίξεις!!!!
Να πάνε όλα καλά Μαρλεν!!!!

----------


## NoAngeL

Νυσταγμένες φατσούλες....κουραστικό να είσαι γονιός! Και που να δουν όταν θα γεννηθούν τα μωράκια και θα κλαίνε μέρα νύχτα για φαγητό! Όλα καλά να πάνε!

----------


## mirsini_st

μεε το καλο να ερθουν τα μικρακια σας!!υπεροχες οι φωτογραφιες σας!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Από πρώτο χέρι έζησα την εμπειρία της γέννησης κ πραγματικά συγκλονίστηκα...ήμουν εκεί όταν η Κόκο γέννησε το 3ο αυγό!!Φαντάζεστε πως κάναμε εγώ κ η Μαρλέν!Αντίδραση εντελώς χαζοχαρούμενων κοριτσιών αλλά χωρίς τις τσιρίδες γιατί δε θέλαμε να τρομάξουν τα πουλιά φυσικά!!
Εύχομαι να δει πουλάκια η φίλη μου αυτή τη φορά γιατί το αξίζει κ αυτή κ το ζευγαράκι!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marlene

Η Κοκορίκο μου (Coco) έκανε και άλλο αυγό, είμαστε δηλαδή στο *7ο*.................. 
Σας παρακαλώ όποιος έχει εμπειρία με κοκατίλ που κάνει πολλά αυγά σε μία γέννα, ας μου δώσει καμία συμβουλή γιατί ανησυχώ αρκετά.. Στα 12 της χρόνια, το ότι επιλέγει να μπει σε αυτήν τη διαδικασία είναι ήδη πολύ, πόσο μάλλον ένας μεγάλος αριθμός αυγών...

Από δικά μου ψαξίματα το ζήτημα έχει λίγο πολύ ως εξής: 
Γενικά τα κοκατίλ είναι κάπως απρόβλεπτα στον αριθμό των αυγών που γεννούν.. Συνήθως είναι 4 εώς 6 αυγά, αλλά ο αριθμός τους μπορεί να κυμανθεί και από *2 εώς 8*.. Το σώμα ενός θηλυκού κοκατίλ καταλαβαίνει ότι χρειάζεται να σταματήσει τη δημιουργία αυγών όταν αυξηθεί στο αίμα η ορμόνη προλακτίνη. Η ορμόνη αυτή βρίσκεται σε χαμηλά επίπεδα όταν έρχεται το πρώτο αυγό και αυξάνεται σταδιακά με κάθε νέο αυγό που γεννιέται. *ΔΕΝ είναι λοιπόν λύση να απομακρύνει κανείς άμεσα αυγά από τη φωλιά ενός κοκατίλ*, αφού η σύνθεση και η γέννα των αυγών είναι απαραίτητη για να ολοκληρωθεί η αναπαραγωγή ως μεταβολική διαδικασία. Με απλά λόγια να ικανοποιηθεί εκείνη η χημεία του σώματος που λέει στο κοκατίλ πότε μπορεί να σταματήσει τις γέννες. Αν απομακρυνθούν τα αυγά από τη φωλιά (ακόμη κ την υποτυπώδη φωλιά που το πουλί έχει επιλέξει πχ ένα καλαθάκι στο κλουβί του, μία ταϊστρα κτλ), το πουλί από ένστικτο θα προσπαθήσει να αναπληρώσει το αυγό/α που χάθηκε γεννώντας άλλα και άρα τραβώντας περισσότερο ασβέστιο από τα κόκαλά του.. *Αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να μειώσουμε τον αριθμό των αυγών, είναι να προσθέσουμε σταδιακά ένα ή δύο ψεύτικα αυγά, ενώ έρχονται τα αληθινά.* Φαίνεται πως αυτό βοηθά το πουλί να προχωρήσει στην αύξηση της προλακτίνης γρηγορότερα, καθώς έχει την αίσθηση πως έχει κάνει το καθήκον του προς τη φύση..  (Αυτό έχει προκύψει από έρευνα του Πανεπιστημίου της Καλιφόρνια, σαφέστερες πληροφορίες στο σύνδεσμο που παραθέτω) 
Σχετικά με τη διατροφή της μανούλας, τα σκούρα πράσινα λαχανικά (πχ σπανάκι) κρίνονται απαραίτητα λόγω της υψηλής περιεκτικότητας σε ασβέστιο. Παράλληλα, το ηλιακό φως θεωρείται σημαντικό για τον μεταβολισμό του ασβεστίου που παρέχουμε. Ιδιαίτερα σημαντική είναι και η βιταμίνη Α (πχ καρότο, βρασμένη γλυκοπατάτα) η οποία ενισχύει το ανοσοποιητικό του πουλιού που σε αυτήν την περίοδο δοκιμάζετε λόγο του αυξημένου στρες..

Αυτά λοιπόν σχετικά με το τι κάνει κανείς όταν ο αριθμός των αυγών αυξάνεται ασυνήθιστα... Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω, τον παρακαλώ να συμπληρώσει....
Πολύ χρήσιμο υπήρξε αυτό το άρθρο http://www.cockatielcottage.net/egg_laying.html , βασικά με ηρέμησε λίγο γιατί όταν είδα και 7ο αυγό άρχισα να αγχώνομαι. Καλή μας νύχτα!

----------


## mitsman

77777777777777........................... ουουουου ... πολεμος γινεται εκει... χα χα χα χα !!!! ασε την κοπελα να το χαρει!! ! Μην αγχωνεσαι!!! Να αγχωνεσαι μονο για το οτι θα πρεπει να ταιζεις συνεχως !!!
Με το καλο!!! ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!!! ακου 7...

----------


## vicky_ath

Μαρλεν τους δίνεις ακόμα αυγο???

----------


## marlene

Τους έδινα μέχρι χθες.. Φοβόμουν να το στερήσω..

----------


## vicky_ath

Πιστεύω ότι ίσως φταίει κ αυτό!Κανονικά με τη γέννηση του πρώτου αυγού σταματάμε να δινουμε αυγό!

----------


## mitsman

Ειμαι τελειως ασχετος με τα παπαγαλακια αλλα στα καναρινια δεν θα το εκοβα με τιποτα!Ειναι βασικη πηγη δυναμης για την δυσκολη περιοδο αυτη ωστε να τους το στερησουμε!!!Φανταζεστε να εκανε 7 αυγα και να μην επαιρνε τις θρεπτικες ιδοτητες του αυγου??
Λεω τωρα εγω!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Ειμαι τελειως ασχετος με τα παπαγαλακια αλλα στα καναρινια δεν θα το εκοβα με τιποτα!Ειναι βασικη πηγη δυναμης για την δυσκολη περιοδο αυτη ωστε να τους το στερησουμε!!!Φανταζεστε να εκανε 7 αυγα και να μην επαιρνε τις θρεπτικες ιδοτητες του αυγου??
> Λεω τωρα εγω!!!!


Δημήτρη απ'όσο ξέρω στους παπαγάλους αυτό κάνουμε!Κόβουμε το αυγό με την γέννηση του πρώτου αυγού κ το αρχίζουμε πάλι με το που θα γεννηθεί ο πρώτος νεοσσός!Αυτό έχω ακούσει από παιδιά που έχουν κάνει γέννες, γιατί εγώ τέτοια εμπειρία μέχρι στιγμής δεν είχα!

----------


## mitsman

Και στα καναρινια το υποστηριζουν αρκετοι αυτο για να μην κυνηγαει ο αρσενικος την θυληκια!!τελος παντων!!!δεν ξερω...μπορει να ειμαι πολυ λαθος γιατι εγω δεν εχω καν παπαγαλο!μια σκεψη μονο εκανα!!!

----------


## marlene

> Ειμαι τελειως ασχετος με τα παπαγαλακια αλλα στα καναρινια δεν θα το εκοβα με τιποτα!Ειναι βασικη πηγη δυναμης για την δυσκολη περιοδο αυτη ωστε να τους το στερησουμε!!!Φανταζεστε να εκανε 7 αυγα και να μην επαιρνε τις θρεπτικες ιδοτητες του αυγου??
> Λεω τωρα εγω!!!!


..........Και ενώ η μάνα έχει πατήσει τα 12 χρονάκια..?? Βίκυ , αυτό με το αυγό το έχω υπόψην μου αλλά πραγματικά δεν το καταλαβαίνω ώστε να το ακολουθήσω.... 
Το ότι είναι μία τροφή τόσο πλούσια θρεπτικά που λειτουργεί ως αφροδισιακό για τα αρσενικά και κυνηγούν της θηλυκιές, αυτό το καταλαβαίνω. Αν όμως βάλουμε κάτω ότι 
1) από τη στιγμή που έρχεται το πρώτο αυγό, το σώμα της θηλυκιάς έχει ήδη αρχίσει να συνθέτει και επόμενα 
2) Τα αυγά καθώς κατεβαίνουν από την ωοθήκη στον ωαγωγό, απορροφούν ασβέστιο και ιδιαίτερα στην τελική φάση που συντίθεται το κέλυφος του αυγού. Αν δεν το βρουν διαθέσιμο από σκούρα πράσινα λαχανικά και αυγό, δεν θα το τραβήξουν από τα κόκκαλα..?? 
3) Την εκκίνηση για το σχηματισμό και την γέννα των αυγών τη δίνει ο μεταβολισμός της θηλυκιάς και αυτός τη λήγει.. Η ψυχολογία του πουλιού φαίνεται ότι παίζει ρόλο (αν προσθέσουμε αυγά, έχει γρηγορότερα την αίσθηση ότι έκανε αρκετά και σταματά γρηγορότερα)........... η απουσία του αυγού στην τροφή όμως που κολλά με τα παραπάνω..??? Έχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη σχέση με τη γέννα πιο πολλών αυγών ..? (Γιατί αυτό που πιστεύουμε : αφαιρώ το αυγό από την τροφή = μειώνω τα αυγά που γεννιούνται, ενώ σε πρώτη φάση ακούγεται κάπως λογικό, δεν φαίνεται να έχει τελικά βάση) Εγώ τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής δεν κατάλαβα κάτι τέτοιο...

*Βίκυ μου, ουσιαστικά δεν απευθύνομαι σε σένα , καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν σου έχει τύχει!* Προσπαθώ απλά να κάνω συγκεκριμένες τις ερωτήσεις μου, ώστε να μας απαντήσει ευκολότερα κάποιος που ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω..!

----------


## vagelis76

Δε ξέρω κάτι παραπάνω από προσωπική εμπειρία αναπαραγωγής του είδους, αλλά κι εγώ έχω συνδυάσει την αφαίρεση του αυγού από τη διατροφή των πουλιών,για να ηρεμήσουν οι ορέξεις του αρσενικού.Και έτσι να μη συνεχιστεί το κυνήγι για ζευγάρωμα.Από τη στιγμή που εσύ δεν έχεις έναν επιθετικό πατέρα και δε ταλαιπωρεί τη μάνα...τότε δε βλέπω το λογο να αφαιρεθεί.Εκτός και αν σκέφτεσαι τη σιλουέτα της μεγαλοκοπέλα σου που δε θα κάνει πολλές καύσεις και ίσως παχύνει.
Απλά τη σκέψη μου σου εκφράζω και τι θα έκανα εγώ στη θέση,έχοντας μια γενική εικόνα αναπαραγωγής πτηνών συντροφιάς που μοιάζει κατά πολύ μεταξύ τους.

Πάντως εγώ που είμαι χιλιόμετρα μακρυά και έξω από την αγωνία σου...στη θέση σου ίσως να μην αγχωνόμουν Μαρλεν.Το πουλί για να φτάσει στο σημείο να ζευγαρώσει,να κάνει γέννα και τόσα πολλά αυγά και απ ότι φαίνεται κυλούν όλα ομαλά,είναι μια χαρά και έχει τις υποδομές(καλή περιποίηση,ήσυχο περιβάλλον και καλή διατροφή).Μας αποδεικνύει δε, πόσο πολύ τα φροντίζεις και οτι η καλή ζωή σε κρατάει πάντα νέο ακόμα κι αν το ημερολόγιο της ζωής σου λέει άλλα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

με το καλο μαρλεν!
μην ανυσηχεις τοσο...τοσα χρονια κρατιωταν τωρα θα τα βγαλει μαζεμενα!(πλακα κανω φυσικα)

----------


## jk21

εγραφα τοσα ...και εκανα μια λαθος κινηση και τα χασα...ξανα απο την αρχη λοιπον...ισως οχι ολα

ΜΑΡΛΕΝ με το καλο πολυτεκνη κοκατιλογιαγια !!!! ευχαριστουμε για τις χρησιμες πληροφοριες που παραθεσες ! μονη αμφιβολια για την χρηση του σπανακιου σε σχεση με το ασβεστιο.περιεχει και καποια αλλη ουσια το οξαλικο οξυ (αυτο που ωμο το κανει στυφο ) που δεσμευει το ασβεστιο απο τον οργανισμο.ειναι χρησιμοτατο αλλα για τις κρισιμες μερες καλα ειναι μπροκολο ή κατι αλλο.

διαφωνω καθετα με την κατασυκοφαντηση του αυγου σαν τροφιμο ντοπινκ.μαζι με την αυξηση των ωρων του φωτος αλλα και την αυξηση της παρεχομενης ποικιλοτητας σπορων και ειδικα λιπαρων με ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα στην συσταση τους αλλα και αντιστοιχες βιταμινες (Α ,Ε ) που υπαρχουν σε αυτα ,δινουν το σημα στα πουλια οτι ηρθε η ανοιξη και υπαρχει πια επαρκεια τροφης για τα μικρα τους .οποτε ωθουν στο ζευγαρωμα αλλα και βοηθουν στη γονιμοτητα αφου αποδεδειγμενα βιταμινες οπως η  β6 ,η β12  ,η Ε ,η Α βοηθουν σε αυτη .επισης τα λιπαρα οξεα που7 περιεχουν αλλα και καποια αμινοξεα οπως η αργινινη ,η λυσινη και η μεθειονινη (οι δυο τελευταιες συνθετουν στον οργανισμο της καρνιτινη που δινεται σαν ενισχυτικο γονιμοτητας και στους ανθρωπους.ομως ολα αυτα δεν ντοπαρουν παρα φυση .βοηθουν σε υπαρχον ορμονικο προβλημα αλλα στο να ερθουν οι ορμονες στα φυσιολογικα .δεν ντοπαρουν.ουτε επιλεγουν το φυλο του πουλιου για να ντοπαρουν.δεν υπαρχει καμμια τετοια ερευνα για το θεμα οπως καμμια ερευνα δεν λεει οτι το ρουπσεν γλυκαινει τη φωνη....ειναι διαφορες διαδοσεις που ποτε δεν τεκμηριωθηκανε σε καποια στοιχεια επιστημονικα και καλα θα ηταν οσοι τα εχουν γραψει και τα διαβαζουμε χρονια να τα δικαιολογουσαν κιολας.συμπεριφορες περιεργες σε πουλια που δεν ειναι στη φυση αλλα σε εγκλεισμο ειναι λογικο να υπαρχουν και συναντησαμε και φετος και σε πουλια που δεν τρωγανε καθολου αυγοτροφη ή αυγο στη διαρκεια του κλωσσηματος .η δικια μου λογικη λεει οτι απο τη στιγμη που θα το ξαναδωσω σε 14 μερες ο μονος λογος να το κοψω ειναι αν εχουμε προβληματα παχυνσης .τοτε σαφως θα το μειωσουμε οπως θα μειωσουμε γενικως και την αλλη τροφη πχ τους λιπαρους σπορους (και κυριως την ποσοτητα).αν ομως δεν εχουμε τετοιο προβλημα και ειδικα οταν καθε μερα δημιουργει το θηλυκο ενα νεο αυγο αρα χρειαζεται τεραστια αποθεματα ζωικης πρωτεινης (και ασβεστιου ) αλλα και αν η ωοσκοπηση δειξει χαμηλα ποσοστα επιτυχιας ,νομιζω μονο να το κοψουμε δεν πρεπει να σκεφτομαστε.προσωπικα κανενας αρσενικος μου δεν εχει σπασει αυγο και δινω συνεχως κατα την εκολλαψη αυγοτροφη (οχι την ετοιμη ) και παντα το κανω στην πρωτη γεννα και το αραιωνω στηνδευτερη (δεν το κοβω) αν τα γεννητουρια στην πρωτη πηγανε οκ .αλλα ολοι οσοι εχουν υποστηριξει και διαδωσει ωστε να το διαβαζουμε εμεις τα περι πυρωματος αυγου ,τι εννοουσανε; να κοβουμε το αυγο; την αυγοτροφη; τι ακριβως; γιατι πχ αν κοψανε σε σημαντικο αριθμο ζευγαριων την αυγοτροφη και σε σημαντικο δεν κοψανε ωστε να εχουν ενα εστω συμπερασμα (οχι επιστημονικο αλλα εμπειρικο ) πως ειναι σιγουροι οτι εφταιγε το αυγο που εχουν μεσα τους (αφυδατωμενο και με βιταμινες λιποδιαλυτες που αν ανοιχτει η συσκευασια στην πορεια ταγγιζουν -οξειδωνονται ασχετα αν δεν αναπτυσσονται βακτηρια....)  σε μικρη ποσοτητα που δεν ξεπερναει το 20-30 % και οχι ολα τα αλλα γνωστα και αγνωστα (  που περιλκλειονται σε ορους οπως <<προιοντα αρτοποιιας>> ενω θα μπορουσαν καλλιστα να λενε αλευρα του ταδε δημητριακου ) ; πως εξηγειται (εδω ειμαστε και τα διαβαζουμε ολον αυτο τον καιρο ) να εχουμε συμπεριφορες περιεργες απο αρσενικα που τους εχουν ηδη κοψει το αυγο;

να ρωτησω κατι στα αγορια της παρεας ; τωρα με τα πασχαλιατικα αυγα ...ειχατε προβλημα αυξημενης ενοχλησης προς τις συντροφους  ;    

για να κανω το δικηγορο του διαβολου το αυγο περιεχει αργινινη που βοηθα στη σωστη αιματωση της γενετησιας περιοχης αλλα οχι χωρις λογο .δεν διεγειρει .βοηθα στη σωστη λειτουργια οταν οι αδενες μας δινουν τις εντολες.αυξημεη λιμπιντο υπαρχουν ουσιες που μπορει να ευθυνονται για αυτην ,αλλα ειναι ορμονες πχ η τεστοστερονη.αυξηση της οποιας ομως  με εξωτερικη παροχη ,αν δεν υπαρχει εγνωσμενη ελλειψη μεσω εξετασεων μπορει να εχει αντιθετα αποτελεσματα στη γονιμοτητα απο οτι ειχα διαβασει καπου

----------


## marlene

> να ρωτησω κατι στα αγορια της παρεας ; τωρα με τα πασχαλιατικα αυγα ...ειχατε προβλημα αυξημενης ενοχλησης προς τις συντροφους  ;    
> 
> για να κανω το δικηγορο του διαβολου το αυγο περιεχει αργινινη που βοηθα στη σωστη αιματωση της γενετησιας περιοχης αλλα οχι χωρις λογο .δεν διεγειρει .βοηθα στη σωστη λειτουργια οταν οι αδενες μας δινουν τις εντολες.αυξημεη λιμπιντο υπαρχουν ουσιες που μπορει να ευθυνονται για αυτην ,αλλα ειναι ορμονες πχ η τεστοστερονη.αυξηση της οποιας ομως  με εξωτερικη παροχη ,αν δεν υπαρχει εγνωσμενη ελλειψη μεσω εξετασεων μπορει να εχει αντιθετα αποτελεσματα στη γονιμοτητα απο οτι ειχα διαβασει καπου


......................... ::   ::   ::   :: ...........

*Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Δημήτρη!!! Ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος! Όσο για τα στοιχεία που βρήκα.. είναι νομίζω κυρίως η δική σου στάση και ορισμένων άλλων φίλων μέσα στο φόρουμ που με ώθησε στο να ψάξω και να τεκμηριώσω όσο μπορώ τη στάση μου απέναντι στα πουλιά μου. Και είμαι πραγματικά ευγνώμων που το κάνετε αυτό.. που μας περνάτε το γλυκό σαράκι της έρευνας! 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σας! Εύχομαι σύντομα να ακούσω τα πρώτα τιτιβίσματα!!!    *

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ η θεση μου για το αυγο δεν διεκδικει το αλαθητο αλλα με επιχειρηματα ερχεται σε συγκρουση με φημη που χρονια λεγεται αλλα κανεις δεν βγηκε με καποια επιχειρηματα ως προς τις ουσιες του αυγου να τεκμηριωσει .αν γινει να το αποδεχτω .τα αρσενικα ή καποια απο αυτα λογω χαρακτηρα παντα θα κυνηγανε τα θηλυκα .ετσι συμβαινει παντου στη φυση και στους ανθρωπους .καποια ισως πειραξουν και τα αυγα.αλλα δεν φταιει το αυγο για κατι τετοιο .σκεψου οτι εχεις να κανεις με καποιο πουλι (το αρσενικο ) που για 14 μερες εκει που στη φυση θα γυρνουσε ολο τον τοπο για να βρει τροφη να ταισει το θηλυκο του,στο κλουβι  δεν θα εχει στην ουσια τι να κανει....και να κελαηδησει να θελε ,παλι το μπελα του θα βρισκε γιατι θα το κατηγορουσαμε για πυρωμενο .ειναι λογικο λοιπον οταν η καναρα εξερχεται για να φαει ή να κανει την αναγκη της ....εκεινο να θελει να κανει την  << βασικη του >> αναγκη για να περασει πιο ωραια...ενιοτε

----------


## marlene

*Καλά εσύ κατά βάθος είσαι παπαγαλό-φιλος κ δεν το ξέρεις! (ακόμα) 

Χι, χι ακριβώς αυτό είναι το ζήτημα με τους παπαγάλους! ...φροντίζουμε ταυτόχρονα για την τροφή στο στομάχι αλλά και στο μυαλό τους! Μάλιστα όταν είναι σε φάση αναπαραγωγής όπως είναι τώρα τα δικά μου, το όλο ζήτημα έχει πολλή πλάκα... Γιατί, όταν το ζευγαράκι τους λείπει κλωσσώντας μέσα στη φωλίτσα... θέλουν εξτρά παρέα από εσένα και με τον τρόπο τους το απαιτούν! Ο Ginko παραδίδει το.. πόστο στο κλώσημα στις 7 το απόγευμα. Ε, αν δεν έχω καθίσει δίπλα από το κλουβί μέχρι τότε να πιούμε έναν καφέ παρέα, τον ακούει όλη η γειτονιά..!!!! Μααααρλεεενν!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## jk21

οι παπαγαλοι θελουν προσωπικη επαφη αρκετες ωρες.αν ειχα ενα τετοιο πουλακι δεν θα με ειχατε να σας ζαλιζω ...ή θα με ειχε κανει εξωση η οικογενεια επειδη θα με ειχε λιγοτερο  κοντα της εκεινη   :rollhappy:

----------


## Sissy

Με το καλό Μαρλέν!!!Πανέμορφο το ζευγαράκι και υπέροχη αυτή η φωλίτσα! καλλιτέχνημα!!

----------


## mpapad

Με το καλό!!! Όλα να σας πάνε καλά!!! Υπέροχο κλουβί, υπέροχο ζευγάρι!!!

----------


## marlene

Τίποτα νεότερο... ήθελα απλά να μοιραστώ μαζί σας αυτήν την εικόνα..... Κάθε φορά που βλέπω τα αυγουλάκια με πιάνει μία χαζοχαρά που δεν περιγράφεται!

----------


## marlene

Και ναι, είμαστε πλέον στα 8!

----------


## ramiro

με το καλο να βγουνε τα πουλακια...λες να κανεις και ομαδα???παντως οι φωτο ειναι καταπληκτικες....

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μαρλεν κανε οωσκοπηση...τα πρωτα θα διχνουν αν ειναι γονιμα!

----------


## marlene

Ρε συ Άγγελε, την ωοσκόπηση τη φοβάμαι.. Βασικά δεν θέλω να το κάνω γιατί έχω κερδίσει σε ένα μεγάλο μέρος την εμπιστοσύνη των πουλιών κ εισβάλλοντας στη φωλιά τους μάλλον θα τη χάσω... Αν έρθει και άλλο αυγό βέβαια ναι θα χρειαστεί να δω ποια είναι άσπορα και να τα αφαιρέσω, ώστε να ζεσταίνονται καλύτερα τα ένσπορα..

----------


## vicky_ath

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω...δεν αμφισβητώ αυτά που λέτε για το αυγό, όπως είπα δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία για να συνεισφέρω κ εγώ με τη δική μου άποψη!Απλά θυμάμαι πολύ χαρακτηριστικά κάποια στιγμή ένα θέμα που είχε βάλει η Πωλίνα με ένα ζεύγος κοκατίλ το οποίο έκανε ασταμάτητα αυγά επειδή δεν σταμάτησαν να τρώνε αυγό...έτσι μου αποτυπώθηκε κ εμένα αυτό, παρόλο που για όλους τους λόγους που αναφέρατε, που σίγουρα στέκουν πολύ σωστά κ το ξέρω λόγω του αντικειμένου μου, μου φάνηκε κ εμένα περίεργο!

----------


## mitsman

8 Αυγα?????
Πω πω πω...γινονται αυτα???απιστευτο!!!εεε??
αν ειναι σκοτεινα στο κουτι μεσα μπορεις να δεις και απο μακρια να ειναι εξαιρετικα δυνατος ο φακος!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μαρλεν εσυ ξερεις..
με ενα μικρο φακο λεντ παντως σε 20 δευτερα θα εχεις τελιωσει χωρις να βγαλεις κανενα αυγο απο τη φωλια,ουτε καν να το πιασεις...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μάρλεν τι νέα συνεχίζεται κανονικά η διαδικασία; :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:

----------


## marlene

*Αμέ! Από αύριο 25 του μήνα μέχρι και τις 31 περιμένω να σκάσουν τα πρώτα 2 αυγουλάκια... Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά! 

Εντωμεταξύ έχω ζητήσει από έναν φίλο να μου φέρει έναν μικρό φακό led για να κάνω μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες και την ωοσκόπηση.. Όχι μόνο έχει δίκιο ο Άγγελος ότι διαρκεί λίγο ως διαδικασία, αλλά από εδώ και στο εξής (αν βγουν δηλαδή οι νεοσσοί) θα πρέπει να ανοίγω τη φωλιά για να βλέπω αν είναι καλά ταϊσμένοι.. Η δική μου λοιπόν "παρέμβαση" στη φωλιά θα έρθει όπως και να έχει σύντομα, οπότε αξίζει να τους απαλλάξω από τα άσπορα αυγά μία ώρα αρχύτερα.. 

Παράλληλα έχει αρχίσει για τα καλά και η ζέστη και τα μικρούλια πέρα από το δοχείο νερού έχουν σκεπαστεί και με ένα σεντονάκι που το ψεκάζω συχνά με νερό... Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, φοβάμαι λιγάκι.. Η Βίκυ ξέρει γιατί.. Και πέρυσι μέσα στο κατακαλόκαιρο τα κοκατίλ μου κάνανε μία πρώτη προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής, χωρίς όμως αποτέλεσμα.. Τα αυγά τότε ήταν όλα ένσπορα, οπότε νομίζω πως απλά πεθάνανε από τη ζέστη.. (έξω είχε 37 βαθμούς..) Προσπαθώ όμως να μην αφήνω την προηγούμενη φορά να με καταβάλει! Εξάλλου φέτος τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά! Η περίοδος πολύ πιο κατάλληλη και εγώ λίγο πιο έμπειρη! Επίσης πέρυσι το κλουβί με τη φωλιά το είχα στην κρεβατοκάμαρά μου ενώ φέτος το έχω δίπλα μου, κοντά στον υπολογιστή. Έτσι είμαστε όλη μέρα παρεούλα και βλέπω, ακούω, νιώθω τη διαδικασία να εξελίσσεται! Αυτό μου γεννά μία τελείως άλλη εμπιστοσύνη ότι η φύση θα βρει το δρόμο της και ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά! Πχ αυτές τις μέρες που είναι να έρθουν οι νεοσσοί, παρατηρώ ότι ο Ginko γυρνά τα αυγά πολύ συχνότερα! Ακούω τον ήχο τους στον πάτο της φωλιάς..!

Αυτά λοιπόν από εδώ.. Υπομονή και μία μικρή ελπίδα που κρατώ σφιχτά!..*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλή συνέχεια Μαρλεν ανυπομονώ για τα ευχάριστα. :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## vicky_ath

Μαρλέν αν το έλεγες νωρίτερα θα ερχόμουν σήμερα κιόλας να σου φέρω το φακό Led!Έχει ο πατέρας μου κ στις 6 δουλεύω στην παραλία, οπότε θα μπορούσα να περάσω πριν πάω!Αλλά τώρα λείπει κ τον έχει μαζί του...κρίμα!
Αντε να σκάσουν σύντομα τα αυγά παρακαλώ!!

----------


## vagelis76

Με το καλό!!!!!!!!!Εκεί που έφτασαν,αν ήμουν εγώ, δε θα έκανα ωοσκόπιση ,εσύ αποφασίζεις όμως.

----------


## mitsman

Εχεις απιστευτη υπομονη,,,εγω στα καναρινια κανω καθε δυο μερες απο την πεμτη μερα...χα χα χα!!!!μια καναρα μαλιστα με τσιμπαει...
Εχω διαβασει οτι οι παρεμβασεις στο κλουβι και στην φωλια με ηρεμες και σταθερες κινησεις ειναι απαραιτητες στην εκτροφη καρδερινας που ειναι οτι πιο αγριο για να μας συνηθιζει...φανταζομαι λοιπον ποσο αναγκαια και αφοβη ειναι η επαφη μας με τα κοκατιλακια μας σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις!!!

----------


## Nikkk

Marlene, περιμένω κ εγώ με ανυπομονυσία!!! Κανένα νέο;;;;

----------


## marlene

*Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον!! 

Ο φακός έχει έρθει, περιμένω να μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία για την ωοσκόπηση σε κάποια από τις αλλαγές βάρδιας που κάνουν τα πουλιά! Συνήθως προς το βραδάκι τους πετυχαίνω έξω και τους δύο.
Καλά δε σας κρύβω ότι είμαι μεγάλος χέστης σε οτιδήποτε αγχώνει τα κοκατίλ μου.. Η Βίκυ τα ξέρει! Βασικά, φοβάμαι ότι τα πουλιά θα το δουν σαν μία επίθεση στη φωλιά τους 
αλλά καταλαβαίνω ότι το αργότερο με την έλευση του πρώτου νεοσσού, η ωοσκόπηση είναι κάτι που πρέπει να γίνει... Επίθεση ξε-επίθεση, ο νεοσσός θα χρειαστεί να δω αν είναι ταϊσμένος έτσι δεν είναι..?
Άρα ένα και το αυτό...

Χι χι τα έλεγα και στον Mitsman.. Δίπλα από το κουτί της φωλιάς, να στήνω αυτί για κάθε ήχο.... Σαν πατέρας έξω από μαιευτήριο νιώθω!!!!

Και το πιο αστείο είναι ότι περιμένω παρέα.. με τη μάνα!! Κάθε φορά που ο Ginko γυρίζει τα αυγά μέσα στη φωλιά, εγώ στήνω αυτί και η Coco σηκώνει τσουλούφι!!!!!*

----------


## nuntius

*Άντε με το καλό να κάνετε cocoginkoμωρά...αλλά όχι τίποτα άλλο, θέλω να βγουν από όλα τα αυγά μωρά να δω ποιοοοοο θα πρωτοταίζεις που θα τα έχεις όλα να σε κοιτάνε και να σε κλαψουρίζουν... χιχιχιχιχιχιχι!!!

Μαρλέν, με το καλό να γίνουν πολύτεκνα τα παιδιά σου!!!
*

----------


## marlene

Ανταπόκριση από το μέτωπο... 
Τίποτα το επεισοδιακό εδώ, είμαστε στην 25η μέρα για τα 2 πρώτα αυγά. Απλά σήμερα παρατήρησα σε ένα αυγό *μία μικρή χαραγματιά..* Μου δίνει την αίσθηση ότι έχει γίνει από μέσα, σαν μία γραμμούλα που την έχουν πιέσει από το εσωτερικό του αυγού προς τα έξω.... Ελπίζω αυτό να σημαίνει πως σύντομα ο νεοσσός θα βγει και όχι ότι δεν τα κατάφερε..! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον, θα σας ενημερώσω από εδώ για ό,τι νεότερο!

----------


## mitsman

Ετσι μπραβο Μαρλεν...να μας λες...πρεπει να σε παρακαλαμε??
Θελουμε ζουζουνακια να δουμε!!!για αντε!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Όλοι σκεφτόμαστε τη αυγουλοπαρέα του *Ginko* και της*Coco* και στέλνουμε τη θετική μας ενέργεια....
Από τη χαραμάδα θέλουμε να βγεί "δεινοσαυράκι" :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:

----------


## marlene

*Ναι.... Δεινοσαυράκια θέλωωωω.....!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## marlene

*Παιδιά κάνω την ενημέρωση εδώ, μην τα γράφω διάσπαρτα στους "τοίχους" σας..

Δεν έχω κάτι νεότερο και αν είναι να βγουν νεοσσοί τώρα είναι η καλύτερη φάση για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, έχουμε καθημερινά μπόρες που κάνουν το κλίμα ιδανικό.
Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν ελπίζω πια σε πολλά. Σύμφωνα άλλωστε με αρκετά άρθρα που έχω διαβάσει τον τελευταίο καιρό τα κοκατίλ είναι γόνιμα μέχρι τα 8-10 χρόνια περίπου και ο Ginko είναι 8 ενώ η Coco είναι πατημένα 12... Την ωοσκόπηση δε με αφήνουν να την κάνω. Απλά αρνούνται, με τίποτα πώς το λένε... Τι χέρι έβαλα μέσα στη φωλιά, τι τα έσπρωξα απαλά.. χαμπάρι! Και ένα βαριεστημένο βλέμμα του τύπου: " Κυρά μου, δε βλέπεις ότι κλωσσάω..??? Παράτα με.."  Τι να πω.. Από τη μία εκτιμώ την εμπιστοσύνη τους, από την άλλη μου τη δίνει...! =) Και εξάλλου δεν θέλω τώρα να γίνει μάχη μέσα στη φωλιά.. δεν έχει και κανένα νόημα, σε μία εβδομάδα το ζήτημα θα έχει τελειώσει.. θα είναι η τελευταία μέρα (24η) για το τελευταίο αυγό.. Αυτά. 
*

----------


## douke-soula

ενταξει .θα κανουμε υπομονη μια βδομαδα και φυσικα θα στελνουμε θετικη ενεργεια  που λεει και Βαγγελης

----------


## mitsman

Ποτε δεν ξερεις...η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια!!!

Κατι εχει αρχισει να μην μου αρεσει και εμενα!!!

Αλλα σκεφτομαι και το αλλο...

αν δεν ενιωθε κατι απο εκει μεσα,....δεν θα ηταν τοσο πεισματαρα,και θα εφευγε πιο ευκολα για να κοιταξεις!!!
αυτο εχω παρατηρησει εγω με τα καναρινια!!

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ κρυβουν καποιον ανεκτιμητο ΘΗΣΑΥΡΟ!!!

----------


## marlene

*Πάει και τελείωσε. Σας αγαπώ.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποστήριξη!*



*(ετούτο είναι ένα παγκάκι από μπαλόνια!!!)*

----------


## nuntius

*Εγώ θέλω όχι απλά να βγούνε όλα τα δεινοσαυροτερατοεξωγηινάκ  ια σου, αλλά να βγούνε με διαφορές πενταλέπτου το καθένα απτο άλλο, να μην προλαβαίνεις να τραβάς βιντεάκια και μετά να πεινάνε και όλα μαζί και να μην προλαβαίνει η μανούλα και να τρέχεις με τη σύριγγα και να μη ξέρεις ποιο να πρωτοταίσεις και όλα να σκούζουν κλαψιάρικα για μαμ... μουχουχουχουχουχου!!!

Μην φοβάσαι και οι κοκατιλίνες δεν είναι σαν τις γυναίκες...δεν ασχολούνται με κάτι όταν ξέρουν ότι είναι σάπιο, πόσο μάλλον όταν είναι τα αυγαwannabeμωρά τους (ψψψψψψ, έγραψα πάλι χιχιχιχι)!!!
*

----------


## marlene

> *
> Μην φοβάσαι και οι κοκατιλίνες δεν είναι σαν τις γυναίκες...δεν ασχολούνται με κάτι όταν ξέρουν ότι είναι σάπιο, πόσο μάλλον όταν είναι τα αυγαwannabeμωρά τους (ψψψψψψ, έγραψα πάλι χιχιχιχι)!!!
> *


*Aaaaa τι σου έχουνε κάνει μωρέ οι γυναίκες...???? Κοκατιλίνες ή ανθρώπινες, όλες οι θηλυκιές ίδιες είμαστε... Φροντίζουμε κ αγαπάμε! Για αυτό προσοχή τι γράφετε για τα κορίτσιααα..... =)*

----------


## mitsman

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ........
θα σου σπασω το κεφαλι,....
νομιζα οτι ειχαμε νεα και αρχιζα να χοροπηδαω στο γραφειο!!!

----------


## marlene

*Μμμμμμ............    
Με συγχωρείς....*

----------


## mitsman

Καλα...σε συγχωρω....
Γιατι δεν βγαζεις την φωλια να μην μπορει να μπει μεσα να κανεις την οωσκοπηση???

----------


## nuntius

*Mitsman, σπάστο σπάστο γιατί εμένα θα με υποψιαστούν αν το κάνω...
όχι τπτ άλλο, είσαι τόσο αγχωμένη που αγχώνεις και τους υποψήφιους γονείς... θες το σουφλέ να χαλαρώσεις νομίζω!!!
*

----------


## marlene

*Μμμμμμ.....*

----------


## marlene

Λοιπόν , μόλις έκανα ωοσκόπηση.. Τα κατάφερα επειδή κάτι τρόμαξε τη θηλυκιά.. *Παιδιά, τα αυγά είναι όλα άσπορα...* 

Να διορθώσω μόνο κάτι που έχω γράψει παραπάνω. 
Μόνο για τα θηλυκά κοκατίλ ισχύει το ότι είναι γόνιμα μέχρι 8-10 χρονών (Για τα αρσενικά μέχρι 12-14). Αν η υγεία και η διατροφή των θηλυκών είναι καλή, ο οργανισμός τους μπορεί να φτιάχνει τα αυγά και να τα γεννούν δίχως επιπλοκές, όμως τα αυγά αυτά κατά κανόνα δεν μπορούν να γονιμοποιηθούν. Εξαιρέσεις βέβαια υπάρχουν.. Και παρόλο που η Coco μου είναι 12 χρονών, ήλπιζα πως θα ήταν μία από αυτές. Η αγάπη και το πείσμα με το οποίο κλωσούν τα αυγουλάκια τους με έκανε επίσης να το πιστέψω. =)
Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι τις πληροφορίες αυτές τις βρήκα πολύ πρόσφατα. Αν ήξερα κάποια πράγματα νωρίτερα, δεν θα άνοιγα θέμα με τις πιθανότητες να είναι τόσο μικρές..

Το θέμα λοιπόν κλείνει εδώ. *Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ για την υποστήριξη και το ενδιαφέρον σας!
Πραγματικά ευχαριστώ..*

----------


## marlene

*ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ........ ............. !!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Σχεδόν ένα χρόνο μετά, έπειτα από 3 αποτυχημένες γέννες και μην περιμένοντας πλέον τίποτα , απλά να είναι τα πουλιά μου καλά, 

........ ένα έχω να δηλώσω ........
Έχουμε Νεοσσό........!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Jumping0045:  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


*.....κι απλά έπρεπε να το ποστάρω εδώ.....*  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## mitsman

αααα καλα...... εσυ εισαι τρελη!!!! θεοτρελη.... θεομουρλη!!!!!!!


χααχχααχαχχαχαχαχαχααχαχχ  ααχαχαχχααχαχαχαχαχχαχααχ  αααα

----------


## vicky_ath

Η φίλη μου δεν είναι τρελή...... είναι απλά τρελά χαρούμενη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Το τηλέφωνο της Μάρλεν πριν λίγη ώρα μου έφτιαξε τη μέρα!!!!!!!
Και έχω να πω ένα μόνο: *ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 :Jumping0045:  :Party0038:  ::  :Jumping0044:

----------


## mitsman

Εγω αν δεν δω φωτο δεν πιστευω τιποτα!!!!!!!! Για να ξερεις Μαρλενακι...... χα αχ χα χ χα χαχα


Να μαθεις αλλη φορα να το λες συνεχεια!!!! την διατροφη προσεξε τωρα... εεεε?????????

----------


## marlene

*Αμέ αμέ !!!!!* ::  

*Μόλις τα καταφέρω δηλαδή, γιατί για την ώρα μία ματιά κατάφερα κι εγώ να του ρίξω στα κλεφτά!!*

----------


## mariakappa

ποιανου ειναι το παιδι?

----------


## kaveiros

Ειδες ο Ginco? μολις καταλαβε οτι μπορει να αλλαξει χερια πεισμωσε και βρηκε τροπο να παραμεινει χεχεχεχε. Ευχομαι να γινει και πολυτεκνος αλλα εξηγησε του οτι δυσκολα στις μερες μας θα παρει επιδομα :Evilgrin0039:  να το χαιρεσαι το μικρουλι και θελουμε φωτο!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Αυτά είναι,μπράβο.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

xaxaxa....*μπραβο !!!!!* 

ειδες τελικα που ολα παιζονται?

να τον χαιρεσαι μαρλεν,θα αποκτησει ο ερμης φιλαρακι στις σκανταλιες!!!! περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες!!!

χαρηκα πολυ!!!

----------


## marlene

> ποιανου ειναι το παιδι?


*χαχαχαχαχαχχχ.....!!!! Λες Μαράκι, να του την έκανε μόρτικα η Coco του Ginko...??? Να πήγε με άλλον και να τον βάζει τώρα να κλωσάει κ να ταϊζει τα μωρά...!!!*

----------


## marlene

*Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια...!!!*  :Party0011:   :Party0011:   :Party0011:   :Party0011:  ​ :Party0011:  *
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ δυσκολεύομαι λιγάκι να το πιστέψω... Όταν πέτυχα τον Γκίνκο να ταΐζει αυτό το μικροσκοπικό νινί..ε .. δεν το πίστευα.  Έλεγα, δεν παίζει κάποιο άλλο πουλί βλέπω, όχι το δικό μου...*  :Happy0062: *
Ελπίζω ότι οι φωνούλες από το δεινοσαυράκι θα με πείσουν τις επόμενες μέρες...!!!*  :wink: * Πόσο μάλλον αν σκάσουνε και άλλα.....!!!!!*  ::   ::   ::  *

Υπόσχομαι φωτό με πρώτη ευκαιρία!*

----------


## marlene

> xaxaxa....*μπραβο !!!!!* 
> 
> ειδες τελικα που ολα παιζονται?
> 
> να τον χαιρεσαι μαρλεν,θα αποκτησει ο ερμης φιλαρακι στις σκανταλιες!!!! περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες!!!
> 
> χαρηκα πολυ!!!


*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Και φαντάζεσαι να είναι κανένα διαολάκι σαν κ τον Ερμή......?????? Θα με έχουνε στο χέρι....................    *

----------


## mariakappa

> *χαχαχαχαχαχχχ.....!!!! Λες Μαράκι, να του την έκανε μόρτικα η Coco του Ginko...??? Να πήγε με άλλον και να τον βάζει τώρα να κλωσάει κ να ταϊζει τα μωρά...!!!*



απο εμας τις γυναικες ολα να τα περιμενει κανεις χαχαχαχα
βρε τον Ginko  τον αντρακλα.παντως μαρλεν τιποτα στη ζωη δεν ειναι τυχαιο.αυτος επρεπε να μεινει μαζι σου και η ζωη δινει τις λυσεις.τοσο καιρο δεν βρεθηκε κανεις γιατι η φυση αλλα ετοιμαζε... χαρηκα παρα πολυ με την εξεληξη και ευχομαι αυτο να ειναι μονο η αρχη. ::

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ χαιρομαι Μαρλεν με τα νεα σας!!!
Να σας ζησουν!!!

----------


## panos70

Να σας ζησουν Μαρλεν και να τα χαιρεστε

----------


## ria

Μαρλεν να σου ζησει το μωρακι..σου ευχομαι πολλα δεινοσαυρακια απο τον ginko που βρηκε τροπο να μεινει σε σας κανοντας σας πολυτεκνους!!!!!χαχαχαχ

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μαρλέν να σου ζήσει το μικράκι!!! *Τα καλύτερα νέα έρχονται από εκεί που δεν τα περιμένεις!!!* Μπράβο!! συγχαρητήρια!!

 Πολύ χάρηκα!  :Jumping0045: 





Πόσα αυγουλάκια είχε αυτή τη φορά;;; Ξέρεις έχουμε ακριβώς το ίδιο ζευγάρι!!

Πολύ καλή τους συνέχεια!!! Περιμένουμε foto εναγωνίως!!!

----------


## jk21

να γινω νονος και να βγαλω το μωρο του Γκινκο ....  Μπιλόμπα ; http://www.ftiaxno.gr/2011/07/ginkgo-biloba.html

να το χαιρεσε ΜΑΡΛΕΝ !!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μάρλεν δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσο χάρηκα με την όλη εξέλιξη!!!!!!

 :Jumping0045:   :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045: 

Πολλά πολλά μπράβο στο ζευγαράκι σου που τελικά μας την έκανε την έκπληξη!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Ναι παιδιά... Τα πασχαλινά αυγουλάκια ήτανε φέτος για μένα όχι κόκκινα, αλλά λευκά και ...το ένα από αυτά ήτανε Kinder-έκπληξη....!!!!!*  ::   ::   ::  *

Από τα υπόλοιπα το ένα είναι σίγουρα άσπορο, τα άλλα απλά δεν μπόρεσα να δω...!!! Μάχη γίνεται στη φωλιά κ οι γονείς δεν αφήνουν το νινί για κανέναν μα κανένα λόγο....... 
Οπότε ωοσκόπηση ακόμα ..γιοκ, αλλά ελπίζω ότι τουλάχιστον ένα ακόμα νινί θα δώ!*  ::  :Party0011: *

Νατάσσα, τα αυγουλάκια ήτανε σύνολο 6, ένα λιγότερο δηλαδή από όσα έκανε παλιότερα... Άντε να δούμε!!!

Δημήτρη, αν το κοκατιλάκι βγει αγόρι κάποιος Ναξιώτης το έχει ήδη βαφτίσει.... Αννν τώρα βγει κοριτσάκι...χεχεχεεε.....Εκεί να δεις τι όνομα σας περιμένει! Αλλά αυτό θα είναι έκπληξη! *

----------


## vicky_ath

Έχετε ακούσει αυτό που συμβαίνει πολύ συχνά στα ζευγάρια που δεν καταφέρνουν για χρόνια να κάνουν παιδιά και αποφασίζουν να υιοθετήσουν? Ότι πολλές φορές μετά την υιοθεσία η γυναίκα τελικά μένει έγκυος????
Κάτι αντίστοιχο πιστεύω ότι έγινε σε αυτή την περίπτωση... είναι τυχαίο που λίγους μήνες αφού υιοθετήθηκε ο Ερμής, το ζευγάρι έκανε και δικό του μωρό???? Δε νομίζω... χαχαχα!!!

----------


## marlene

*Και να φανταστείς κάνανε σεξ στα κλεφτά, μόλις έπαιρνα τον Ερμή από το δωμάτιο...!!! Τελικά, οι "παράνομες" ερωτικές ιστορίες είναι οι καλύτερες................     *

----------


## jk21

ενας μεγαλος εχθρος της γονιμοτητας ειναι το στρες .οταν ενα ζευγαρι αποφασιζει να προχωρησει σε υιοθεσια ,σταματα η  << πραξη >> να ειναι μια εμμονη προσπαθεια για τεκνοποιηση οπως ισως ειχε γινει μετα τις πρωτες τυχαιες και χωρις λογο ,ισως ,αποτυχιες .ε εκει η ψυχικη χαλαρωση επιδρα και τα κοντερ ,την ωρα που σταματας να τα κοιταζεις με αγχος ,ανεβαινουν κατακορυφα ... και μετα ερχεται ο πελαργος ...

----------


## μαρια ν

Με το καλο Μαρλεν να ερθουν και αλλα μωρακια.

----------


## moutro

Μπράβο Μάρλεν!!!!!! Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Ευχαριστώωωωωω.....!!!!!!! Μέχρι σήμερα το πρωί δεν είχαμε τίποτα νεότερο, το απόγευμα έλειπα κ έτσι δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε κ 2ο νινί... Από αύριο θα προσπαθήσω να ξανατσεκάρω τη φωλίτσα!*

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Περιμένουμε Marlene!! και foto όποτε μπορέσεις!

----------


## marlene

*Και 2ο νινί λέμεεε............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(χαζέψτε το όσο θέλετε στο βίντεο, γιατί βλέπετε τη υπεράσπιση πέφτει... Δεν τολμάω να ξαναανοίξω έτσι τη φωλιά, θα χτυπήσουν κανένα από τα μικράκιααα... )

*

----------


## Athina

Να σου ζήσουν και τα δύο ζουζούνια!
Με το καλό να βγουν και από την φωλίτσα!!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## marlene



----------


## akoylini

> *Και 2ο νινί λέμεεε............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> (χαζέψτε το όσο θέλετε στο βίντεο, γιατί βλέπετε τη υπεράσπιση πέφτει... Δεν τολμάω να ξαναανοίξω έτσι τη φωλιά, θα χτυπήσουν κανένα από τα μικράκιααα... )
> 
> *


περα απο την χαρα που μας μοιρασες εχω να σου πω οτι σου εδωσαν σημαδι πως δεν επρεπε να τα παρει αλλος.για δες εδω

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post447284

 :Jumping0045:

----------


## ria

Μαρλεν τι να πω ειναι απλα υπεροχα τα μικρακια..και οι γονεις υπερπροστατευτικοι ..σου ευχομαι να βγουν και αλλα μικρακια και να τα χαρεις ολα στο κλαρι...σε αυτο με το σημαδι θα συμφωνισω..*ηταν γραφτο να μεινουν μαζι σου* και να σου χαρισουν το ωραιοτερο δωρο..._Απογονους!_!!!!

----------


## serafeim

σκορδα φτου φοτυ πανεμορφα!!!

----------


## akoylini



----------


## marlene

> περα απο την χαρα που μας μοιρασες εχω να σου πω οτι σου εδωσαν σημαδι πως δεν επρεπε να τα παρει αλλος.για δες εδω
> 
> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post447284


*xaxaxaxxx...!!!! Είσαι εσύ ένας...  

Μωρέ, λέτε να ήθελα να τα δώσω επειδή τα βαρέθηκα ή τίποτα τέτοιο...?? Άλλοι ήτανε οι λόγοι (κ ακόμη ισχύουνε) , απλά έχω αφήσει πλέον τα πράγματα να πάρουνε το δρόμο τους.. Θα έρθει κάποια στιγμή που αυτά τα πουλάκια θα βρουν ένα νέο τελικό σπίτι. Μέχρι τότε απολαμβάνω την κάθε στιγμή μαζί τους, με ή χωρίς νεοσσούς... 

Όχι βέβαια ότι οι νεοσσοί με χαλάνε....*  :Anim 63: * Το ονειρεύομαι εδώ κ χρόνια αυτό που ζω.. κ από τη χαρά μου πετάωωω......!!!!!!*

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι απιστευτο.... πραγματικα.... για να δουμε ποσα ακομη????

Μπορεις να φανταστεις την χαρα μου.. δεν λεω τιποτα!!!!

----------


## akoylini

> *xaxaxaxxx...!!!! Είσαι εσύ ένας...  
> 
> Μωρέ, λέτε να ήθελα να τα δώσω επειδή τα βαρέθηκα ή τίποτα τέτοιο...?? Άλλοι ήτανε οι λόγοι (κ ακόμη ισχύουνε) , απλά έχω αφήσει πλέον τα πράγματα να πάρουνε το δρόμο τους.. Θα έρθει κάποια στιγμή που αυτά τα πουλάκια θα βρουν ένα νέο τελικό σπίτι. Μέχρι τότε απολαμβάνω την κάθε στιγμή μαζί τους, με ή χωρίς νεοσσούς... 
> 
> Όχι βέβαια ότι οι νεοσσοί με χαλάνε....* * Το ονειρεύομαι εδώ κ χρόνια αυτό που ζω.. κ από τη χαρά μου πετάωωω......!!!!!!*



φανταζεσαι να τα επερνα και να σου εδειχνα τετοιες φωτογραφιες.....................

 :Scared0016:  :Scared0016:  :Scared0016:  :Scared0016:  :Scared0016:  :Scared0016:

----------


## marlene

*Θα έσκαγα από τη ζήλια μου!!!!!! οεοοο!!!!*

----------


## mitsman

Μαρλεν τι αλλαξε λες????

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Αυτές οι απρόσμενες καταστάσεις είναι όντως πολύ γοητευτικές ........
Στο αναπάντεχο και στο μή αναμενόμενο κρύβεται όλη η "μαγειά" σχεδόν πάντα ........
Να τα χαίρεσαι μικρά και μεγάλα!!

----------


## marlene

> Μαρλεν τι αλλαξε λες????


*Τι να σου πω ρε Δημήτρη... Η διατροφική τους προετοιμασία ήτανε παντελώς βασική, πολύ λιγότερη από τις προηγούμενες φορές... Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι το Ferti-vit !
Παράλληλα, ήτανε νομίζω πολύ σημαντικό ότι ήξερα πλέον τι παίζει. Ήξερα δηλαδή, ότι μεγάλα - ξεμεγάλα τα πουλιά μου αυγά θα κάνουν όπως κ να'χει, οπότε άρχισα να τα ετοιμάζω από νωρίς. Δεν τους έδινα τίποτα πολύ σπέσιαλ, αλλά τουλάχιστον αυγοτροφή είχανε καθημερινά από Φλεβάρη. (το ferti-vit μπήκε μονάχα στο τέλος, 1-1,5 εβδομάδα πριν το πρώτο αυγό..) ....Κι έτσι για πρώτη φορά τα πουλιά πύρωσαν κ γεννήσανε στην ώρα τους! Όχι μέσα στο κατακαλόκαιρο όπως άλλες φορές! ...Αυτό ίσως να ήτανε το σημαντικότερο από όλα..

Και κάτι ακόμα... Ίσως ακουστεί λίγο περίεργο, αλλά νομίζω ότι ένα από τα πράγματα που βοήθησαν αυτήν τη φορά είναι ότι δεν περίμενα απολύτως τίποτα... Τις προηγούμενες φορές αγωνιούσα, αγχωνόμουν, ήθελα πολύ να δω μικράκια.. Αυτήν την φορά ήμουν 3 κι ο κούκος! ...Αφού βγήκε το πρώτο μικρό κ εγώ το πήρα χαμπάρι μία μέρα μετά..!!! 

Καλή διάθεση, σωστή φροντίδα κ ηρεμία λοιπόν.... Ε κ τελικά όλα έρχονται.*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ωραια μαρλεν!!!διπλά ωραια!!!!

με το καλο στο κλαδακι...ειναι νωρις ή να ρωτισω?

θα τα κρατισεις?!(ενα τουλαχιστον πιστευω επιβαλετε!)

----------


## ria

ο Ερμουκος θα ηθελε ενα αδερφακι πιστευω..χαχαχαχ

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

> ....................................*Και κάτι ακόμα... Ίσως ακουστεί λίγο περίεργο, αλλά νομίζω ότι ένα από τα πράγματα που βοήθησαν αυτήν τη φορά είναι ότι δεν περίμενα απολύτως τίποτα... Τις προηγούμενες φορές αγωνιούσα, αγχωνόμουν, ήθελα πολύ να δω μικράκια.. Αυτήν την φορά ήμουν 3 κι ο κούκος! ...Αφού βγήκε το πρώτο μικρό κ εγώ το πήρα χαμπάρι μία μέρα μετά..!!! 
> 
> Καλή διάθεση, σωστή φροντίδα κ ηρεμία λοιπόν.... Ε κ τελικά όλα έρχονται.*


Ωραία τα λες Μαρλέν!!!! Μακάρι να τηρούσαμε στη ζωή μας την καλή διάθεση, τη σωστή φροντίδα και την ηρεμία........ και να μην το ξεχνούσαμε καθόλου αυτό!!!....

----------


## moutro

Είναι φοβαρά Μάρλεν μου μπράβο!!! Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτε!!! να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση όμως πρακτικού χαρακτήρα... Με τόσο Σβαντζενέικερ γονείς... τη φωλιά πως τη καθαρίζεις?

----------


## Τουλα

Nα σου ζησουν και να τα χαίρεσαι. καταφερες να με κάνεις να νιώσω λίγο καλύτερα με τα κοκατιλάκια σου!!! αντε να βγουν και τα υπόλοιπα μωράκια!!!! μπράβο σου καλημαμά όπως με ελεγε ο παντελάκης μου! να σου ζήσουν!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Καλα εγω που ζω??? Συγχωρεστε με τωρα τελευταια εχω λιιιγα τρεξιματα παραπανω κ δεν πολυ μπαινω!! Μαρλεν ΕΠΑΘΑ ΠΛΑΚΑ!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! Πραγματικα απιστευτο ε??? Με το καλο να δεις κ τα υπολοιπα κ να σου βγουνε οοοοολα στο κλαρι!!! Μπραβο μπραβο πολυ χαρηκα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Σήμερα βγήκαμε βόλτα....!!!!!!!!*  :Jumping0046:   :Sign0008:  *Φωτό πολύ πολύ σύντομα!!!!!!*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Georgia_io

Κορίτσιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!  ! Τώρα είδα τα νέα!!!! Να σου ζήσουν!!!  :Happy0064:

----------


## katerinaki

Πόσαααααααααααααααααααααα  ααα? Εγώ με 3 τραβάω ενέσεις (χαχα) εαν βγουν θα είχεις 9!!! Καλή τύχη! Επειδή είναι μεγάλη σε ηλικία θα σου συνηστούνα να έβγαζες κάποια από την φωλιά γιατί κάποια ενδέχεται να μην ζήσουν!!!

----------


## marlene

*Κατερίνα, το θέμα είναι λίγο παλιό... (τσέκαρε λίγο τις ημερομηνίες) Αυτήν τη φορά είχαμε 6 αυγά, αλλά ένσπορα ήτανε μονάχα τα δύο..! Ε, κ έχουμε πλέον 2 μικράκια 9 κ 14 ημερών...!!!*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

περιμενουμε..τι θα γινει?
ΑΝΤΕΕΕΕ...!

----------


## marlene

*Λοιπόν, ο μεγάλος μας μπόμπιρας έκανε σήμερα την πρώτη του βόλτα.....!!!!!!!*  :Happy0064:   :Jumping0046:   :Happy0064:   :Jumping0046:   :Happy0064:   :Jumping0046:   :Happy0064: 
*

Εδώ το μεγάλο,** μεγάλο** μου τερατάκι, ο Ερμάκος, κατασκοπεύει την οικογένεια από ψηλά και... τους τραγουδάει...!!!!  
Υπάρχει ένα πολύ γλυκό σφύριγμα που κάνει μόνο κάθε φορά που βλέπει τα μικράκια... Νομίζω πως θυμήθηκε πως ήταν ο εαυτός του κ τα αδερφάκια του 6 μήνες πριν...!!

**

Κι από εδώ το..νινί...!!!! Είμαστε 14 ημερών και βγήκαμε να πιάσουμε τον Μάη.......!!!!!!!

*


*Ο Μπόμπιρας ήτανε απλά αεικίνητος ....!!!! Έψαχνε συνέχεια τη ζεστασιά από το χέρι κ προσπαθούσε να περπατήσει για να με φτάσει........*  :Love0034:   :Love0034:  
*
**

Κι εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε τα χρωματάκια μας....!!! Έχουμε αρκετό κιτρινάκι στο σβέρκο κ λίγο κ στο τσουλούφι..!!! Σαν να πάμε για Pied.... 

*
*
" Ο μπαμπάς μου κατασκοπεύει, μην τυχόν κ πάθω τίποτα θα σας φάει όοοοολους....!!!!! "* ** ** ** ** * 
**
*

*Έχω γκρι ποδαράκια!!!

*

*
Και χαίρομαι πολύ που σας γνωρίζω.............*  :Bird1: 
*
**


*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

που ειναι το νινι?γιατι μας τηρανας?

----------


## marlene

*χααχαχαχαχχχ....!!! Σε πρόλαβααααα.......   *

----------


## vicky_ath

Ω Θεέ μουυυυυ......... θα χρειαστώ χάπια για το σάκχαρο!!!!!!!!!! Πεθαίνωωωωω!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ωωωω ενα μωρο!!! εχει φωτογενια!!!
τελειο το μπεμπε!

*μπας και το εκανε με τον ερμη η τεκνατζου?αυτη η κιτρινι σταμπα στο σβερκο ειναι υποπτη...χαχα

----------


## marlene

> *μπας και το εκανε με τον ερμη η τεκνατζου?αυτη η κιτρινι σταμπα στο σβερκο ειναι υποπτη...χαχα



*χαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχχ......!!!!!!!*

----------


## Kostakos

Ναι το μπεμπέ είναι θεϊκό νινί!! Καλά μιλάμε οι εκφράσεις δνε υπάρχουν!! ::

----------


## Chrisman

να τα χέρεσαι μάρλεν!!!! πολύ όμορφος ο μπέμπης!!!!! :d  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Μάρλεν η χαρά μου είναι απερίγραπτη το μπεμπε δεν σου λέω κοντεύω να σκάσε από χαρά την ομορφιά και ποιο πολύ για τον περήφανο γκινκο και πατέρα του μικροτσουλουφοδυνοσαυροφτ  ερωτο μπεμπε....
Χ..χ..χάρηκα παρά πολύ που το είδα και ποιο πολ φαντάσου από την μέρα που μπήκα εδώ προσπαθούσε δεν είναι φανταστικό το αποτέλεσμα; αχ τι χαρά!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τι ΟΜΟΡΦΟ γκριζουλινι είναι αυτό?

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Γλυκύτατη φατσούλα Μαρλέν!!! Πολύ τρυφερούλι!! Και ωραίες foto!!! Mπράβο σας!!!

----------


## marlene

*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγιαααα.....!!!!!!*  ::   ::   ::   ::  

*Υποσχόμαστε νέο υλικό από αύριο...!!!!*

----------


## marlene

*Σήμερα ο μεγάλος μπόμπιρας, άρχισε να εξασκεί τα φτεράκια του....!!!!!*  :Humming Bird A:   :Humming Bird A:   :Humming Bird A:  * Κατά καιρούς, ακούγονται μικρά φλαπ φλαπ φλαπ μέσα στην φωλίτσα, ενώ κ τα δύο ξεκίνησαν κάτι διστακτικές φωνούλες πέρα από το κλασσικό χχχχχχχχχ για φαΐ....!!! Προβλέπω ηρωική έξοδο από τη φωλίτσα άμεσαααα...... *  :Animal0019: *

Ρε σεις, ακόμα δεν το πιστεύω ότι το ζω αυτό το πράγμα... Αφού ο κυριότερος λόγος που ποστάρω φωτό και θέλω να κρατώ ενήμερο το θεματάκι, είναι γιατί έτσι το χωνεύω λίγο παραπάνω......*  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## mitsman

Εχεις πολλά ψωμιά να φας ακομη για να το χωνέψεις...... ξερεις ποια θα ειναι η πιο ομορφη στιγμη???????????????


οταν μαθεις οτι αυτα τα μωρα καποια μερα, γινουν γονεις.... τοτε να δεις πως θα νιωσεις!

----------


## Antigoni87

*ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!! Και ξανα-ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!* Αργησα να το δω, αλλά είχα τρελή αγωνία από ποστ σε ποστ να δω τι θα γίνει παρακάτω κι άρχισα να δαγκώνω να χείλη μου!!!  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  *Δεν πάμε καλά ρεεεεεεεε!!!!!!! Τι λες τώρα! Μάρλεν, έχω πάθει overdose γλυκουλοσύνης - Βίκυ, θέλω κι εγώ τα χάπια που πηρες!!!
Συγχαρητήρια για το πανέμορφο μωράκι, απλώς είναι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ!*
*Απίστευτα φωτογενές, χαμογελαστό, απαλό, γλυκούλι, χαριτωμένο, αστείο (μου τελειώνουν τα επίθεταααααααα )!! Να δεις που είναι κοριτσάκι, χεχεεεε!*

Καλό μου, ξέρω πόσο πολύ το ήθελες... Μπορεί το ζευγαράκι σου να τα έχει τα χρονάκια του, αλλά δεν το βάλανε κάτω... Και κοίτα τώρα ένα σκατό που μας μάγεψε! Καλά, με παρέσυρε, τα ίδια ισχύουν βέβαια και για το αδερφάκι του... :Happy0064: 
*Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι Μαρλενάκι μου, η χαρά μου είναι απερίγραπτη!! Οι φωτό σου είναι ντοκιμαντέρ... Ευχαριστώ για το ταξιδάκι, κορίτσι....*

----------


## marlene

:Love0038:   :Love0038:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Love0034:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Love0038:   :Love0038:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Love0034:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Love0038:   :Love0038:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Love0034:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Love0038:   :Love0038:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Love0034:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Love0038:   :Love0038:   ..................................  :Love0033:  !!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Χιχιχιχι!!!! Τι να πεις κι εσύ, χαζογιαγια!!!! Πόσο χαίρομαι με τη χαρά σου καλό μου, αλλά και με το μικρούλικο σταρ!!  :Love0063:

----------


## marlene

*Φωτό δεν είχαμε τάξει.....?????*  ::   ::   ::  *Έφτασεεεε.......................*  ::   ::   ::  




*Πλέον σηκώνω κ το τσουλουφάκι μου όταν κάτι μου κάνει εντύπωση.....!!!!!!
*



*
Αυτό το ποπουδέλι ήτανε ασταμάτητο...!! Ακόμα δεν βγήκαμε από τη φωλιά κ το έχουμε ρίξει στις βόοοολτεςς.....!!!!!!*  :Animal0019:   :Animal0019:   :Animal0019:  





*Επίσης, καλοκοιτάζω κάτι μικρούτσικα παιχνιδάκια που μου έχει βάλει η μαμά μου.... Δεν θα μεγαλώσω λίγο ακόμα...??? Θα δούνε αυτάααα....    
*



*Κι εδώ μπορείτε να καμαρώσετε το αρχοντικό μου παράστημα...!!!!     

Αυτή είναι ειδικά αφιερωμένη σε κάτι τρελιάρες Θείες και κάτι σουπερ-ντούπερ Θείους που η ανθρώπινη Μαμά μου μου λέει ότι έχω.... 

Antigoni_87 , Vicky_ath , Mitsman και Aggelos2 δικό σαςςςςς.....!!!!!   *

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχαχαχα!!! Ευχαριστούμε για την αφιέρωσηηηηηηηη!!!!!!!!!! 

ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ στο ανηψάκι μας!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ενα τεραστιο φιλι για τον πιο ομορφο ανηψιο ΟΛΟΥ του κόσμου!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μα τι γλυκό που είναι!!! Μπράβο και πάλι Marlene, ωραίες foto!!

----------


## Athina

Τι ζουζούνι όμορφο είναι αυτό;και τι υπέροχο τσουλούφι;!!!!!!!
Να σου ζήσει Μάρλεν είναι σκέτη γλύκα!  :Happy:

----------


## Antigoni87

*Ε λοιπόν, θέλω να του πιάσω τα μαγουλάκια και να τα ζουλήξω πέρα δώθε και να του δώσω ένα φιλί, ΣΜΑΚ, να έτσι!!! Πώς κάνουν οι θείες στα ανιψούδια τους;;; Έτσι ακριβώς!!! ΠΕΘΑΝΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!* :Love0033:  Φτάνει Μαρλενάκι, μη συνεχίζεις, ήδη έχω αποθηκεύσει όλες τις φωτό του ανιψουδίου και γεμίζει ο δίσκος μου  :Happy:

----------


## marlene

*Χαχααχχαχαχαχαχαχχχ......!!!!!*  :Happy0187:  :rollhappy: *

Αντιγόνη, δεν πιστεύω τίποτα... Αποδείξεις, Θεία εκ των Αθηνών, αποδείξεις..!! Πότε θα μας ανέβεις....????    *  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Και εγώ τις πήρααααααααααα.

----------


## lagreco69

Ειναι πανεμορφα!! με το καλο να σκασουνε μυτη και τα μικρουλια σου. παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Ένα έχω ακόμη να πω...! Θυμάσαι τις συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες υιοθέτησες το ευτυχές ζεύγος σου;; Πες μου, υπήρχε ποτέ περίπτωση να κάνουν οικογένεια στα χέρια αυτού του τύπου, κρεμασμένα έξω από το μαγαζί του;;;  :Fighting0092: 
Έδωσες το πιο γόνιμο έδαφος για να γίνουν αυτά τα πλασματάκια γονείς... Χωρίς τη συνεχή σου φροντίδα και ενασχόληση, όλοι θα τα νόμιζαν στείρα  :Happy:  . Και μπορεί και να ίσχυε... Αλλά απέδειξες ότι με σωστές συνθήκες και πολλή πολλή αγάπη, *όλα είναι δυνατά* με τα αγαπημένα μας φτερωτά φιλαράκια!! *Μπράβο γι' αυτό το υπέροχο παράδειγμα που μας χάρισες.*  :Love0030:

----------


## marlene

:Ashamed0001:   :Love0033:   :Love0033:   :Love0033: * ................ Σε ευχαριστώ τόσο πολύ, καλό μου......*  :Love0020:  

*Μόνο οι πραγματικά καλοί φίλοι μπορούν να μοιραστούν την χαρά σου σαν να ήτανε δική τους...!!!*  :Bird1:

----------


## kaveiros

Αυτό ξεπερνά τον χαρακτηρισμό νινί. ΛΟΥΚΟΥΜΑΚΙ είναι μωρεεεεεεεεεεεεεε. Πρέπει να πετάς απ τη χαρά σου :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ειναι ενας κουκλος!!!κουκλαρος!!!

αλλα θελουμε και τον αλλον εεεε...


περιμενω να δω τι τσουλουφι θα εχει ο μικρος με τετοια γονιδια!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Ε κοίτα..... Βγάλε τα συμπεράσματά σου....     

*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αυτη η κυρια ειναι φοβερη...γεεεεεματι περλες και περλιτσες παντου!!!

βλεπω τ αμωρα να μπενουν στο γκινες για το τσουλουφι τους!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

!!!! Φοβερή πόζα του θηλυκού Marlene!!!! 
Βάλε μας και το άλλο μικρούλι foto!!!

----------


## marlene

*Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ πολύ....!!!

Πάρτε μερικές ακόμα από τα ...γονίδια, που μόλις ανέβηκαν και σε λίγο θα ανεβάσω και φρέσκες από τα μικρούλια...!!!!!

("λίγο", λέμε τώρα.. μέχρι να τις ανεβάσει το photobucket σε καμία ωρίτσα..!!  )


*

----------


## mariakappa

τι φατσα τελεια ειναι αυτη? σαν να λεει "ελα πιο κοντα και θα σου σπασω το κεφαλι". ::

----------


## marlene

*Ταραράμμ.......!!!!!!!!!

Καιρός να γνωρίσετε κ τον 2ο μικρούλη !!!!!  .... 16 ημερών κ σήμερα !!!!!

" Με ζητήσατε ......??????? "


*

----------


## ananda

να τα χαίρεσαι Μάρλεν ...
είναι Τέλεια!

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχαχαχαχααχα... γρηογορα στον φουρνο με το πυρεξ!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Είναι η πιο γλυκιά μπουκίτσα στον κόσμοοο........


Παιδιά, δεν φαντάζεστε...  Είναι απίστευτο πόσο ξεχωριστοί είναι οι χαρακτήρες τους από τώρα ....

Ο μικρούλης ν.2 είναι ένα μικρό ξωτικάκι !!! Με το που βγήκε από τη φωλιά ούτε να φοβηθεί ούτε χχχχχχ, ούτε τίποτα....!!!! Κοιτάει τα πάντα με περιέργεια, κάθεται για χαδάκια ατελείωτα κ θα γκρινιάξει λιγουλάκι μονάχα αν.... σταματήσεις να τον χαϊδεύεις !!!!!  Γενικότερα , μου φαίνεται ατρόμητος.... Ένα μικράκι που περιμένει να μεγαλώσει για νααα... κατακτήσει τον κόσμο !!!*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  *

Ο πρώτος μπόμπιρας από την άλλη είναι πιο ναζιάρης........ Φοβάται σχετικά εύκολα κ ..το βάζει στα πόδια με την όπισθεν...!! Πλέον πηγαίνει κ γρήγορα το σκασμένο! Αν όμως σε εμπιστευτεί λίγο, λιώνει στα χαδάκια................... Και μόνο που δεν γουργουρίζει...!!!!*  ::   ::   ::   ::  *Επίσης σήμερα ξεκινήσαμε επισήμως να πιπιλάμε το πρώτο μας μικροσκοπικό παιχνιδάκι....!!!!!*  :Bird1:

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι φιλεναδα !


* στα ποστ 142 και 145 εχουν αυτη τη στιγμη προβλημα καποιες φωτο.λεει

----------


## marlene

*........... Πριν φαινότανε.... *  :Confused0006:

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειναι οκ ....

----------


## marlene

*Είτε το πιστεύετε είτε όχι, αυτός είναι ο μεγάλος.....!!!!!!*  :Happy0064:  :Jumping0046:

----------


## lagreco69

Τι κλουκλι ειναι αυτο!! να σου ζησει και παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## serafeim

Μάρλεν μάρλεν κοίτα πίσω σου ένα πουλάκι, που να κοιτάξεις όμως αν έχεις έναν αγγελο μπροστά σου...
Να σου ζήσει να τον χαίρεσαι και πάντα τέτοια ginko ...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Κουκλια!!!!

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Κουκλακι το μωρο να σου ζησει :Love0007:

----------


## marlene

*Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ.....!!!!!!!*

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

!!!! Marlene, κουκλιά είναι!! Ο ''μεγάλος'' μοιάζει αρκετά με την Ζάχερ μου!, εκτός απ΄το φωτεινό κίτρινο στο τσουλουφάκι και πάνω απ' τη μυτούλα! 
Να σου ζήσουν και πάλι!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πανε τα αγκαθακια...
το πιστευουμε μαρλεν,μεγαλωνουν πολυ γρηγορα....


αντε να τον δουμε και διπλα στον ερμη σε λιγες μερες!!!

----------


## Athina

Πω πω ένα μεγάλο νινί!!!
Πώς μεγάλωσε αυτό έτσι;
Φτου,φτου,φτου
Να τον χαίρεσαι.

----------


## marlene

*Παιδιά τα βλέπετε αυτά τα λευκά σημαδάκια στο στήθος από το πρώτο νινί...??*

*Ακριβώς τα ίδια έχει κ ο Ερμάκος στο στήθος... 
Ο Ερμής έχει μπαμπά Heavy Pied και μαμά Pearl. O πρώτος μικρός μου έχει μπαμπά Normal Grey split to Pied και μαμά επίσης Pearl. 
Τώρα, αυτά τα σημαδάκια είναι μάλλον από τη μετάλλαξη Pied, που ο πρωτότοκος μικρός είναι σίγουρα φορέας της όπως κ ο μπαμπάς του... (βλέπε τα άσπρα σημαδάκια στο σβέρκο..)

Απλά, παρατηρώ ότι τα σημαδάκια αυτά που έχουν στο στήθος τους κ τα δύο πουλιά μοιάζουν και με τις πέρλες που έχει στο στήθος η Coco (μετάλλαξη Pearl) απλά είναι πιο μικρά... Αλλά απλώνονται με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο.
Λέτε αυτά τα σημαδάκια να σημαίνουν ότι το νινί είναι και φορέας Pearl...?
Να σημειώσω ότι ο Ερμής όταν τον πρωτοπήρα είχε λίγες περλίτσες στα φτερά που όμως τις έχασε μόλις άρχισε να αλλάζει το μωρουδιακό του φτέρωμα.. Άρα, για αυτόν είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιη ότι είναι φορέας Pearl!

Αν η παρατήρηση μου είναι σωστή, τότε το πρωτότοκο νινί μου είναι  ΑΓΟΡΑΚΙ   Normal Grey split to Pearl & split to Pied ...!! (μετάλλαξη σιδηρόδρομοςςς....  )*

----------


## serafeim

Δεν ξέρω τι είναι δεν με νοιάζει
 πάντως είναι πανέμορφο...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μαρλεν κατσε να μπει η βικυ μολις γυρισει...
εμενα μολις με μπερδεψες!!!χαχα

----------


## vicky_ath

Που τις βλέπετε καλέ τις περλίτσες στο φοβερό αυτό νινι??? Εγώ έχω τυφλωθεί???????? χαχαχα!

Είναι split-to pied το πουλάκι. Το split-to pearl δε φαίνεται οπτικά σε καμία περίπτωση, οπότε δεν μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε!  :winky:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πανεμορφα ειναι!!!
Να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## marlene

*Πίσω κ σας έφαγαααα......!!!!!* ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

*Σήμερα ο μεγάλος μπόμπιρας έκανε την πρώτη του πτήση! Φωτό λίγο πιο μετά γιατί παράλληλα μετακομίζω... ( = χάος )

Βικόνι, την ιδέα που είχα για το pearl θα σου την εξηγήσω από κοντά, καθώς θα χαιδεύουμε αυτό το νινί!!! (άλλο που δεν θέλαμε...  )
Ρε παιδιά, είναι τόσο χαδιάρικες μπαλίτσες αυτά τα μωρά που απλά δεν το πιστεύω........*

----------


## serafeim

ψυχη μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
τι ειναι αυτο? αμαν ενα αγορι.... ουυυχουυυ!!!
φτου φτου μην το ματυασω!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μια μικρή Φλάτζα!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

> ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μια μικρή Φλάτζα!!!!!!!!!!



 :Fighting0092:  :Fighting0092:  :Fighting0092:  :Fighting0092:  :Fighting0092:  :Fighting0092:  :Fighting0092:  :Fighting0092: 


Ωχ παναγία μου!!! τι ηταν αυτο που μπήκε στο ματι μου?????? 


ΚΟΤΣΑΑΑΝΝΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ................  ...

----------


## Antigoni87

*Μαρλενάκι μου, τι ζουζουνοκαταστάσεις είναι αυτές;;;;* *ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!* *Μωρά κοκατιλάκια παντού!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## vicky_ath

> Ωχ παναγία μου!!! τι ηταν αυτο που μπήκε στο ματι μου?????? 
> 
> 
> ΚΟΤΣΑΑΑΝΝΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ................  ...


Ναι, δεν είναι σαν το δικό μας το παιδί........................ απλά έτσι το είπα για να χαρεί η Μάρλεν!!!! χαχαχαχαχα!!!!  :: 




> *Αν η παρατήρηση μου είναι σωστή, τότε το πρωτότοκο νινί μου είναι  ΑΓΟΡΑΚΙ   Normal Grey split to Pearl & split to Pied ...!!*


O Ερμής, όπως και όλα τα αρσενικά πουλάκι που βγήκαν από τις γέννες μου είναι φορείς Pearl! Αυτό δεν το αμφισβητούμε!
Το ίδιο λοιπόν θα γίνει και με τα δικά σου! Δηλαδή *ΑΝ* το μικρό σου είναι αγοράκι τότε θα είναι split-to Pearl!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βγηκε και απο τη φωλια ο μπομπιρακος? ... χαχα(ακομα  μαρλεν δεν το εχω καταλαβει καλα οτι γεννησαν τα δικα σου...)...

μετακομιζεις?θα ερθεις βολο???(εχουμε και παρκινγκ πιο ευκολα εμεις!)

----------


## marlene

*Φρέσκιεςςςςς..... Μετά από μετακόμιση, νέα δουλίτσα κ εξεταστική καταφέραμε να βγάλουμε μερικές φωτό! Απολαύστε τους! 


Ο μεγάλος μπόμπιρας, 63 ημερών! 

Τρώει ασταμάτητα (και είναι θεόβαρος), δεν φοβάται τίποτα -ειδικά αν μυριστεί φαΐ- κι εδώ κ μερικές μέρες δοκιμάζει την φωνή του!
Γενικότερα, αυτός ο μπόμπιρας έχει κάτι το ρωμαλέο επάνω του, χαϊδευτικά τον φωνάζω Λιονταράκι..* 



*.... εδώ με την μαμά και τον μπαμπά! Θα γίνει ίδιος με τον Ginko αλλά με άσπρο ραμφάκι!*



*Και τώρα.... Η Μπουμπού μαςςςς......!!!! 57 ημερών! Είναι πολύ ναζιάρα και ζουζούνα, σκαρφαλώνει πάνω σε ότι βρεθεί στο δρόμο της και έχει τεραααστια αδυναμία στην αυγοτροφή μου..  Αν βάλεις χέρι στο φαϊ της ενώ τρώει, είναι ικανή να γίνει από γατάκι..καρχαρίας!  Το αγαπημένο της είναι να χουζουρεύει κ να κάνει χαδάκια με την μαμά της! 

Αντιγόνη αφιερωμένεςςς.... 



*


*Και 2 με τους γονείς!*  :Party0011:   :Party0011:   :Party0011:

----------


## Antigoni87

*Ωχ ρε κορίτσιιιιιι, γιατί ρε κορίτσιιιιιιιιιι;;;;;;;;* ::  ::  ::  Μια μικρή... Δαρβίνος...! Μοιάζουν απίστευτα.... Και εσύ και η Βίκυ θα τις φάτε μια μέρα! Απίστευτοι πειρασμοί....
Πάω να απλώσω κάνα ρούχο να συνέλθω  :Character0235:  . Πραγματικά είναι *ΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΙΚΑ* και τα 2 μικράκια σου...!

----------


## Kostakos

ναι πολύ κουκλιά!! Αχχ..... βαχχχ χαχαχα

----------


## vicky_ath

Όμορφα πουλάκιαααα!!!!!!!!!!!!! Φτου φτου φτου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy: 

*Το ραμφάκι θα μαυρίσει όταν μεγαλώσουν τα πουλάκια λιγάκι λογικά..!

----------


## ananda

καταρχήν καλορίζικο το νέο σπίτι και η καινούργια δουλειά Μαρλέν
να σου ζήσουν τα πουλάκια σου και να τα χαίρεσαι...πολύ όμορφα όλα τους... :Happy:

----------


## marlene

*Ευχαριστώ πολύ, παιδιά!

Αγγελική μου, ναι λίγο τρέξιμο αλλά τελικά όλα καλά! 

Βίκυ, μπορεί όντως να μαυρίσει, απλά το ραμφάκι του αρσενικού (που είναι split pearl + split pied) είναι ένα πολύ καθαρό κ ανοιχτό μπεζ σε όλη του την επιφάνεια, ενώ στο κοριτσάκι έχει μικρές γκρι ανταύγειες.. 

Για τον μικρό δεν νομίζω, στο κοριτσάκι όμως σίγουρα θα μαυρίσει μεγαλώνοντας!*

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Να σου ζήσουν Marlene!!! Είναι γλυκύτατα και εκφραστικότατα!! Ωραίες foto!

----------


## COMASCO

μαρλεν ειναι τελεια να τα χαιρεσαι παντα με υγεια..!!

----------


## kirkal

πανέμορφα είναι να τα χαίρεσαι πάντα με υγεία....

----------


## vikitaspaw

κουκλακια ειναι  μαρλεν μου!! Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## Athina

Τι ομορφιές είναι αυτές!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!
Να σου ζήσουν όλα!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ρε εκει στη θεσσαλονικη βγενουν ολα ιδια τα μωρα και ολα τοσο φαγανα?

μαρλεν κουκλακια ειναι!!!τα χαιρομαστε πολυ γιατι τα χαιρεσαι και εσυ!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πανεμορφα!!!
Να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα τα μικρα!!!!! Marlene αλλα και οι γονεις δεν πανε πισω!! ολα καλα!! και περιποιημενα!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Παράτα μας Μάρλεν, εντάξει;;;  ::  ::  Χαχαχα!! Σε πειράξω κουκλίτσα μου, αλλά και εσύ βρε παιδί μου τι παλούκι μας έβαλες τώρα μ' αυτές τις φωτό..! 
Πέρα από την πλάκα, ξανασκέφτομαι την ιστορία τη δική σου και των Κόκο και Γκίνκο από την αρχή, κι έχω να πω ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ γιατί πέτυχες ακατόρθωτα πράγματα! Πραγματικά είναι αξιοθαύμαστη η εξέλιξη που παρακολουθούμε τώρα όλοι εμείς και ίσως ξεχνιόμαστε, σα να ήταν δεδομένο. Μπράβο!!  :Happy:   (καρδούλα emoticon γιατί δεν έχουμε;;!)

----------


## vicky_ath

> (καρδούλα emoticon γιατί δεν έχουμε;;!)


 :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033: ....... Εεεε όχι και δεν έχουμε!!!! χαχαχαχα!!!

Εγώ πάντως θέλω να δω και άλλες φωτογραφίες.... αν νομίζει η φίλη μας ότι θα γλιτώσει έτσι απλά είναι γελασμένη!

----------


## marlene

_Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους πολύ πολύ!!!!!!_ 



*...* *Βικόνι**, το αίτημα εισακούσθει! Αύριο το πρωί λέω να βγάλω τους μπόμπιρες μία βόλτα στο δωμάτιο μου, οπότε νέο υλικό σύντομα!

**Αντιγόνη μου**, είσαι μία γλύκα....... Η αλήθεια είναι πως λόγω της έντασης των ημερών με μετακόμιση κτλ. κι εγώ η ίδια δεν έχω χωνέψει καλά καλά τι έχει συμβεί!  

Και αυτά τα μωρούδια τα σκασμένα είναι τόσο γλυκά που θέλω να είμαι όλη μέρα από πάνω κ να τους παίζω!!! Ούτε που θέλω να σκέφτομαι τη στιγμή που θα τα δώσω, αν κ πραγματικά δεν έχω το χώρο-χρόνο να τα κρατήσω..

**Αγγελάκο** παιδί μου, το έχει το κλίμα εδώ πάνω...!!! Άνθρωποι και Ζώα είμαστε όλοι μας ...καλοφαγάδες !!!!*

----------


## vicky_ath

> *...* *Βικόνι**, το αίτημα εισακούσθει! Αύριο το πρωί λέω να βγάλω τους μπόμπιρες μία βόλτα στο δωμάτιο μου, οπότε νέο υλικό σύντομα!*


Επίσης αιτούμαι μισό κιλό τέτοια μπισκοτοκαρδουλάκια παρακαλώ..................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*χοχοχοχοχοχο.... 'Εχω κι άλλα.... ( Αααααχχχχ, Άσε,  αυτά τα μακαρόν με κατέστρεψαν κι εμένα......     )
*
*Τσαγάκι κανείς...????*  ::   :Party0011:   ::   :Party0011:   ::   :Party0011:   ::   :Party0011:   ::   :Party0011:

----------


## BanOr

Marlene να σου ζησουν!!
Ειναι κουκλακια!
Ελπιζω απο Σεπτεμβη να ζησω κατι παρομοιο!

----------


## marlene

Παιδιά, φωτό από αύριο γιατί η πρώτη βόλτα δεν αποδείχθηκε εύκολη..

----------


## BanOr

Σημερα αναμενοντε οι φωτο xD

----------


## mitsman

αχχαχααχχααχχαχαχαχααχαχα  αχααχα Μαρλεν αν και νεος ο Λαυρεντης στην παρεα μας σε εστεισε στον τοιχο.... παιδιου, αγιου και  φωτολαγνων μην ταζεις... χααχαχαχαχ!!!

Περιμενουμε!@

----------


## marlene

*Πάρτε λοιπόν μία μίνι δόση...*

----------


## lagreco69

Τα λατρευω!!!!  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Love0007:

----------


## marlene

Και λίγο ακόμα!

Ο μεγάλος μου...  :Ashamed0001:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:  





...... Μέχρι που όρμησε φυσικά στο πλάνο ο Ερμής..!!!! "Εεε ρε μαμά, όχι μόνο αυτόννν...!!!!"   :Evilgrin0007:   :Evilgrin0007:   :Evilgrin0007:   :Evilgrin0007:   :Evilgrin0007:  




Και τέλος το κοριτσούδι μας...!!!!  :Party0011:   :Party0011:   :Party0011:   :Party0011:  

... Είναι απίστευτη, έχει τη γλύκα της μαμάς της και τον τσαμπουκά του πατέρα της...!!! Καλά, ο Ερμής κ ο Τζίμης δεν το συζητώ... Δεν της πολυ-κολλάνε γιατί τους τις έχει βρέξει επανειλημμένως ...!!!!!  :rollhappy:   :rollhappy:   :rollhappy:  
Επίσης, της αρέσει πολύ να καθαρίζει το κεφαλάκι των άλλων πουλιών (κάτι σαν την Μπέμπα του Ανδρέα ) ...άλλα μόνο όταν έχει τις καλές της...!  :Evilgrin0007:   ::   ::   ::   Επίσης, της αρέσει να μένει ακίνητη στα κάγκελα, να δαγκώνει το καγκελάκι μπροστά στο στόμα της κ να παρατηρεί τι συμβαίνει τριγύρω... Ακριβώς όπως κ η Coco....!!!  :Bird1:   :Bird1:  

Έχει τις λιγότερες φωτό γιατί δεν λέει να κάτσει ακίνητη με τίποτα....  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Απιθανααααα.. τα μικρα σου!!! Marlene τωρα που υιοθετησα και εγω cockatiel καταλαβαινω σιγα.. σιγα 
ποσο εξαιρετικα πλασματακια ειναι αυτο το ειδος παπαγαλων!!  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## marlene

*Εσύ κακούργε, έχεις και τις 2 αδυναμίες μου στους παπαγάλους.....*  :: *.... Αν πάρεις και parrotlet θα έρθω στην Πάτρα για μία μαζική απαγωγή...!!!!!*

----------


## lagreco69

> *Εσύ κακούργε, έχεις και τις 2 αδυναμίες μου στους παπαγάλους.....* *.... Αν πάρεις και parrotlet θα έρθω στην Πάτρα για μία μαζική απαγωγή...!!!!!*



Ειναι κατι που υπαρχει στο μυαλο μου!!! Marlene να παρω και ενα γευγαρι Parrotlet καποια στιγμη!! εαν ειναι να τα απαγαγεις εσυ!! 
με το καλο να ερθεις οποτε θελεις!!! να μου πεις να σου αφησω και το κλειδι στο χαλακι.

----------


## marlene

*χαχαχααχαχχχ.....!!!! Ε όχι μωρέεε εντάξει.... Θα αρκεστώ ίσως κάποτε σε μία υιοθεσία lovebird..  Άλλωστε τα πουλάκια είναι ήδη στα καλύτερα !!!*

----------


## lagreco69

Σε ευχαριστω!!! απο τελη Σεπτεβρη Marlene με το καλο!! θα βαλω φωλια και στα ficher's lovebirds που εχω, εκει να δεις χρωματακια που θα βγαλουν. εννοειται πως ναι!! καποια στιγμη που θα βολευουν οι δρομοι μας!! να σου δωσω απο καρδιας ευχαριστως για υιοθεσια ενα μικρο!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Κουκλάκια είναι Marlene!! Πολύ ωραίο και το video!

Δημήτρη! (lagreco69) να σου ζήσει το δικό σου κοκατιλάκι!!

----------

